# Hast Du den Schlüssel einstecken? / Ich habe kein Geld einstecken.



## berndf

*Moderatornotiz: Ein neuer, mit diesem zusammengefasster Thread mit dem Beispielsatz Ich habe kein Geld einstecken beginnt bei #19.
*
Hallo,

ich (Norddeutscher) hatte dies heute meine Frau (Österreicherin) gefragt. Sie korrigierte mich, es müsse _Hast Du den Schlüssel eingesteckt?_ heißen und ich würde Dialekt sprechen. Mir war das so nie bewusst gewesen. Natürlich kann diese Verwendung von einstecken eine Übertragung aus dem Niederdeutschen sein (Der Satz _Hast Du den Schlüssel eingesteckt?_ heißt in Niederdeutsch _Hest d(o)u (de)n Slötel eensteeken?_) aber ich frage mich, ob diese in Norddeutschland sehr verbreitete Verwendung von _einstecken_ hier wirklich ein falsch aus dem Niederdeutschen übersetztes Partizip Perfekt ist, oder ob es vielleicht doch eine andere Erklärung gibt, die hier einen Infinitiv erlauben würden?

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Freche

In Sachsen wird etw. einstecken haben auch sehr oft verwendet. Ich denke aber, das ist umgangssprachlich und würde es schriftlich nie verwenden.

Viel interessanter finde ich aber, dass "hast du den Schlüssel einstecken" und "hast du den Schlüssel eingesteckt" für mich zwei verschiedene Dinge sind. Im ersten Beispiel frage ich, ob jemand den Schlüssel bei sich hat und im zweiten, ob er ihn tatsächlich irgendwo hineingetan hat (Hosentasche, Handtasche etc.). Das Ergebnis wird in den meisten Fällen dasselbe sein, aber wenn man ein bisschen pedantisch veranlagt ist...


----------



## berndf

Ich würde ähnlich wie Du im Hochdeutschen auch einen subtilen Bedeutungsunterschied wahrnehmen. Im Niederdeutschen nicht, weil dort der Infinitiv und das Partizip Perfekt _steeken_ nicht unterscheidbar sind.

Interessant finde ich auch, dass Dir dieser Satz offenbar natürlich vorkommt, obwohl Du in einer Region lebst, in der niederdeutscher Einfluss wohl nur sehr indirekt zu erwarten wäre.


----------



## Freche

In der Oberlausitz ist der Ausdruck ganz normal.


----------



## berndf

Freche, ich sehe gerade deinen niedrigen Post Count. Daher erst einmal:
Herzlich willkommen im Forum!!!


----------



## Freche

Danke! Hab mich heut erst hierher verirrt. =)


----------



## detewe89

Hi,

ich kenn mich zwar mit Dialekten nicht sehr gut aus, aber ich könnte mir das durch eine Art Zustand des Schlüssel vorstellen, also

* einstecken = "inne stecken"*

Also "Hast du den Schlüssel [in der Hand-/Hosentasche] inne stecken"/"Steckt der Schlüssel ... inne".

Aber ob "een" = "inne", kann mir nur ein Norddeutscher sagen, lieber berndf...


Liebe Grüße
detewe89


----------



## berndf

Meine Frage bezog sich auch nicht auf Niederdeutsch oder Nordeutsche Dialekte des Hochdeutschen. Die Frage war vielmehr, ob es eine Erklärung für diesen Ausdruck gibt, die sich nicht auf Niederdeutsch bezieht. Interessieren würde mich in dem Zusammenhang, ob Dir als Sprecher aus dem Alemanischen Sprachraum (wie ich vermute) der Satz natürlich erscheint.


----------



## sokol

In Österreich kann man das im Dialekt sagen, es ist aber eindeutig ostösterreichisch, vielleicht sogar nur auf Wien und das nähere Umland begrenzt. Dabei handelt es sich zweifellos nicht um ein Partizip Perfekt sondern um den Infinitiv: es gibt kein Partizip Perfekt à là "einstecken" in ostösterreichischen Dialekten.

Sonst muss in österreichischen Dialekten das Partizip Perfekt verwendet werden (also "eingesteckt" in der jeweiligen regionalen Form). Man sagt oft auch "Hast du den Schlüssel mit?", was dasselbe bedeutet.
Einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "eingesteckt", "einstecken" und "Schlüssel mithaben" sehe ich nicht: für mich sind die alle völlig gleich.

Woher das "Schlüssel einstecken" kommt? Keine Ahnung.
Ich würde darauf tippen, dass sich die Form im Schmelztiegel Wien entwickelt hat - vermutlich unter dem Einfluss der zahlreichen Zuwanderer, die in den letzten paar hundert Jahren assimiliert worden sind. Es ist jedenfalls keine dem lokalen Dialekt entsprechende Konstruktion, also vermutlich eher ein "zugewandertes" Element.


----------



## mgsth

Für mich (auch Norddeutscher) besteht da sehr wohl ein Bedeutungsunterschied.

_Hast du den Schlüssel eingesteckt?_ fragt nach einer Handlung, die in der Vergangenheit liegt.

_Hast du den Schlüssel einstecken?_ fragt nach einem Zustand (ob ich den Schlüssel bei mir trage) in der Gegenwart.

Analog dazu: _Hast du den Brief einstecken?_ (= z.B. _Hast du ihn in der Tasche?_) und _Hast du den Brief eingesteckt?_ (= _Hast du ihn abgeschickt?_). Sicherlich ein Ausnahmebeispiel auf Grund der speziellen Wortbedeutung in Verbindung mit _Brief_, aber vielleicht wird der Unterschied, den ich meine, dadurch klar.


----------



## vmrweb

Ich kenne das auch als überregional umgangssprachlich (ähnlich übrigens: "ich hab das Zeug im Zimmer liegen"," ich hab mein Auto da hinten stehen") mit dem oben schon erwähnten Bedeutungsunterschied. 
Woher der Brauch kommt, bei ein paar Verben den Infinitiv ohne "zu" zu verwenden, kann ich auch nicht besser erklären. Meine sprachgeschichtlichen Kenntnisse sind übel verstaubt.


----------



## sokol

mgsth said:


> Für mich (auch Norddeutscher) besteht da sehr wohl ein Bedeutungsunterschied.
> 
> _Hast du den Schlüssel eingesteckt?_ fragt nach einer Handlung, die in der Vergangenheit liegt.
> 
> _Hast du den Schlüssel einstecken?_ fragt nach einem Zustand (ob ich den Schlüssel bei mir trage) in der Gegenwart.



Nun, das mag ja in Norddeutschland tatsächlich so sein.

Bei uns in Österreich sehe ich da - ausser einer stilistischen Komponente ("einstecken" ostösterreichisch; ausserdem wird "eingesteckt", wenn phonetisch in standardsprachlicher Form, auch grammatikalisch als standardsprachlich betrachtet, nicht aber "einstecken") - nicht den geringsten semantischen Unterschied.

Es wird damit, bei beiden Varianten, in Österreich lediglich danach gefragt, ob man den Schlüssel dabei hat. Die Antwort darauf kann in beiden Fällen lauten "Sch****, den hab ich vergessen" (bezieht sich auf die nicht durchgeführte Handlung) oder (die Taschen absuchend und den Schlüssel nicht findend) "Sch****, wo ist der nur?" (bezieht sich auf den Zustand).

Jedenfalls, meinem Sprachempfinden nach. Mag sein, dass es dazu abweichende Meinungen gibt (zum Sprachgebrauch in Österreich, wohlgemerkt; bezüglich Deutschland gibt es ja schon einige Wortmeldungen, wonach dort anscheinend dieser Bedeutungsunterschied gemacht wird).


----------



## herrkeinname

Ich würde das als standardsprachlich empfinden. Diese Konstruktion lernt man manchmal auch in der Schule, also gehört sie eher nicht zu einem Dialekt.

_Z.B. Ich habe mein Auto in der Garage stehen _ist für mich ein ganz normaler Satz, mit dessen Hilfe ausgedrückt wird, dass sich etwas, was mir zur Verfügung steht, an einem bestimmten Ort befindet.


----------



## berndf

Guter Punkt. Ich bin jetzt der Überzeugung, das haben+infinitiv im Standard-Deutschen tatsächlich eine eigenständige Form ist und kein übertragener Dialekt.

Dadurch, dass es _stehen _und nicht _stellen_ heisst, ist auch ganz klar, dass es sich hier nicht um eine falsch überstragenes Partizip handeln kann.


----------



## elroy

Die Form _haben_ + Infinitiv gibt es schon im Standarddeutschen, aber ich sehe einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Satz im Titel und dem mit dem Auto oder dem mit dem Zeug im Zimmer, und zwar dass _stehen_ und _liegen_ *intransitive *Verben sind, die sich auf den Zustand des jeweiligen Objektes beziehen.

Ich habe das Zeug im Zimmer liegen. -- Das Zeug liegt im Zimmer.
Ich habe das Auto in der Garage stehen. -- Das Auto steht in der Garage.
Ich habe den Schlüssel einstecken. -- Der Schlüssel steckt ein?! 


berndf said:


> Dadurch, dass es _stehen _und nicht _stellen_ heisst, ist auch ganz klar, dass es sich hier nicht um eine falsch überstragenes Partizip handeln kann.


 Klar, aber gerade diese Aussage verdeutlicht den Grund, warum der Satz mit dem Schlüssel anders ist.   Soll heißen, die Sätze mit _stehen_ und _liegen_ stellen für mich überhaupt keinen Beweis dar, dass der Satz mit _einstecken_ standardsprachlich ist (womit nicht ausgesagt werden soll, dass ich ihn als nicht standardsprachlich einstufen würde, dafür fehlen auch noch Beweise).


----------



## berndf

Du hast wohl Recht. Es geht mir hier im Prinzip nicht so sehr um den standardsprachlichen Status, sondern vielmehr darum ob dies tatsächlich eine Hochdeutsche Form ist oder ob es eine Fehlübersetzung aus dem Niederdeutschen ist, etwa so, wie der bekannte Witz, wo ein deutscher Tourist fragt "When do I become my bloody steak?" anstatt "When go I get my rare steak?". Wegen der erwähnten Analogien (auch wenn sie nicht ganz passen) und der Verbreitung des Ausdruckes ausserhalb des ursprünglich niederdeutschen Sprachgebiets, wie in diesem Thread beschrieben, glaube ich inzwischen, dass es eine Erklärung geben sollte, die nicht von einer Fehlübersetzung ausgeht.


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> Die Form _haben_ + Infinitiv gibt es schon im Standarddeutschen, aber ich sehe einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Satz im Titel und dem mit dem Auto oder dem mit dem Zeug im Zimmer, und zwar dass _stehen_ und _liegen_ *intransitive *Verbe sind, die sich auf dem Zustand des jeweiligen Objektes beziehen.


Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch.
"Den Schlüssel einstecken" ist für mich nicht standardsprachlich. Das Zueg im Zimmer liegen oder das Auto in der Garage stehen haben sind grammatikalisch davon verschieden.Allerdings ist das natürlich aus meiner Blickrichtung (zwangsläufig österreichisch gefärbt), daher präzisiere ich: für mich wäre "den Schlüssel einstecken" in Österreich jedenfalls nicht standardsprachlich.

Im neutralen deutschen Standard war es das zumindest ursprünglich auch nicht, davon bin ich ziemlich überzeugt; es mag aber sein, dass der aktuelle, jüngere Gebrauch der deutschen Standardsprache in Deutschland (oder in einigen deutschen Regionen) den "Schlüssel einstecken" standardsprachlich zulässt: dazu kann ich selbst nicht viel sagen.

Bezüglich des Ursprungs von "Schlüssel einstecken" habe ich ja schon meine Vermutung geäussert, dass die Form (in Österreich) wohl kaum auf österreichische Dialekte zurückzuführen ist. Norddeutscher Einfluss ist in diesem Fall wohl auch extrem unwahrscheinlich. Ich würde daher weiterhin eher auf ein kontaktlinguistisches Phänomen (Einfluss der Muttersprachen von Migranten in Wien) tippen.


----------



## Hutschi

Völlig sicher bin ich nicht, aber das ist so weit verbreitet, dass ich es als stehende feste Redewendung bezeichnen würde.  Zumindest umgangssprachlich ist es standarddeutsch.

Wie es entstand, weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Glockenblume

*Moderatornotiz: Start einen ursprünglich eigenen Threads, der mit dem alten von 2008 zusammengefasst wurde.*

Bei einem anderen Thread ("I would like to buy you a drink...) ist die Diskussion aufgekommen, ob man sagen könne _"ich habe kein Geld einstecken"_, oder ob dies regionale Umgangssprache sei.

Jetzt habe ich einige Zweifel bekommen:
Angenommen, die obenstehende Wendung sei tatsächlich regionale Umgangssprache, wie verhält es sich dann mit Sätzen wie den folgenden, die grammatikalisch nahezu analog konstruiert sind:

_Ich habe ein Blatt in den Haaren hängen.
Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen._

Sind beide Sätze umgangssprachlich oder nicht, oder nur der erste? 
Falls es nur der erste sein sollte: Warum?


----------



## Nirakka

Hi Glockenblume,

das entsprechende Substantiv muss sich zum Verb als (denkbares) Subjekt verhalten:

_Das Blatt hängt. 
Das Heft liegt. 
Das Geld steckt ein. 

"_Ich habe Geld in meinen Taschen liegen" wäre in Ordnung. (_Das Geld liegt_)

Viele Grüße,
-- Nirakka


----------



## Glockenblume

Eine schön einleuchtende Erklärung! Danke, Nirakka.

Glockenblume

P.S.: Vielleicht wird in manchen Dialekten der Satz "Das Geld steckt ein" als richtig empfunden? Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## berndf

Also mir leuchtet die Erklärung als Antwort auf die Frage nicht ein. Ich interpretiere (1) _einstecken haben_ als Verbalperiphrase, die eine aspektuelle Nuance zu der Verbalperiphrase (2) _eingesteckt haben_ ausdrückt. Mit (1) wird der Fokus stärker als bei (2) auf den Zustand und nicht auf die ihn auslösende Handlung gelegt. Insofern bezieht sich das Verb nach wie vor auf das Subjekt und es ist irrelevant, ob es auf das Objekt anwendbar ist.

Nirakkas Antwort erklärt m.E. nur einleuchtend warum _ich habe kein Geld einstecken_ nicht analog zu _ich habe ein Blatt in den Haaren hängen _und _ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen_ konstruiert ist und separat analysiert werden muss. Die die Frage der Standardsprachlichkeit von _ich habe kein Geld einstecken _ist dadurch noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## manfy

Glockenblume said:


> _Ich habe ein Blatt in den Haaren hängen.
> Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen._
> _Ich habe kein Geld einstecken._


Interessante Frage. Irgendwie so einfach und dann doch kompliziert! 
Ich behaupte einfach mal, die ersten beiden Sätze sind standardsprachlich korrekt.

Die Besonderheit an all diesen Sätzen ist, dass 'haben' als Vollverb fungiert und nicht wie man gerne annehmen würde als Hilfsverb.
Denn alle Sätze können ohne Abschlussverb und ohne grobe Bedeutungsänderung existieren:
_Ich habe ein Blatt in den Haaren.
Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch.
Ich habe kein Geld._

Jetzt fragt sich nur, wie man das zweite Verb hier offiziell klassifiziert:
* ist dies ein Teil eines zusammengesetzten Verbs? (hängen haben, liegen haben)
cf. kennen lernen -> Ich lernte sie gestern kennen.

* hat dies eine adverbiale Funktion zur näheren Bestimmung des finiten Verbs oder des Objekts?
z.B. Ich sehe die blühenden Blumen. ->Partizip1 blühenden ist eindeutig ein Adverb zu Blumen
Ich sehe die Blumen blühen. -> Als logische Analogie könnte man blühen als Adverb zu sehen betrachten !??

* oder ???

Ich hatte gerade ein wenig gegoogelt aber leider gar keine brauchbaren Erklärungen gefunden.
Sobald dieser Punkt geklärt ist, sollte es einfach sein abzuschätzen, ob dein dritter Satz standardsprachlich akzeptabel ist. Ungewohnt ist er auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Dan2

manfy said:


> * hat dies eine adverbiale Funktion zur näheren Bestimmung des finiten Verbs oder des Objekts?
> z.B. Ich sehe die blühenden Blumen. ->Partizip1 blühenden ist eindeutig ein Adverb zu Blumen


Ich hätte gesagt, "blühenden" sei eindeutig ein Adjektiv.


manfy said:


> Ich sehe die Blumen blühen. -> Als logische Analogie könnte man blühen als Adverb zu sehen betrachten !??


Solche Sätze haben anscheinend genaue Äquivalente im Englischen ("I see the flowers bloom"), wobei ich "bloom" eindeutig als Verb wahrnehme.


----------



## manfy

Dan2 said:


> Ich hätte gesagt, "blühenden" sei eindeutig ein Adjektiv.


Oops, sorry! Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht!



Dan2 said:


> Solche Sätze haben anscheinend genaue Äquivalente im Englischen ("I see the flowers bloom"), wobei ich "bloom" eindeutig als Verb wahrnehme.


Ja und wie nennt sich dieses Konzept im Englischen?

Ich habe mir Bernds Bezeichnung Verbalperiphrase auf Wiki angesehen, aber diese Definition scheint in eine andere Richtung zu gehen. Im Fall der OP behält das finite Verb seine ursprüngliche Bedeutung, wird jedoch durch das Zusatzverb genauer bestimmt und somit ist es der Funktion eines Adverbs ähnlich.
Soweit ich das abschätzen kann ist das Zusatzverb ein Teil des Prädikats...oder hat es eine prädikative Funktion in Bezug auf das Objekt??
I'm getting totally confused now with all that grammar terminology! 

------------------------
Mich dünkt, mit meiner letzten Annahme könnte ich auf dem richtigen Weg sein!
Vergleichsbeispiel:
1) Ich sehe die Leute arbeiten.
2) Ich sehe die Leute schlafen.

Beide Sätze enthalten dieselbe Grundaussage "Ich sehe die Leute" und das Zusatzverb verändert nicht wirklich das finite Verb, sondern es beschreibt die Tätigkeit des grammatischen Objekts, also das was die Leute tun/machen.

Somit muss doch das Zusatzverb eindeutig ein prädikatives Irgendwas sein, oder nicht? 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Also mir leuchtet die Erklärung als Antwort auf die Frage nicht ein. Ich interpretiere (1) _einstecken haben_ als Verbalperiphrase, die eine aspektuelle Nuance zu der Verbalperiphrase (2) _eingesteckt haben_ ausdrückt. Mit (1) wird der Fokus stärker als bei (2) auf den Zustand und nicht auf die ihn auslösende Handlung gelegt. Insofern bezieht sich das Verb nach wie vor auf das Subjekt und es ist irrelevant, ob es auf das Objekt anwendbar ist.
> 
> Nirakkas Antwort erklärt m.E. nur einleuchtend warum _ich habe kein Geld einstecken_ nicht analog zu _ich habe ein Blatt in den Haaren hängen _und _ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen_ konstruiert ist und separat analysiert werden muss. Die die Frage der Standardsprachlichkeit von _ich habe kein Geld einstecken _ist dadurch noch nicht beantwortet.



Nirakka erkennt, dass es kein Intransitivum _einstecken_ gibt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der Grund der Nichtstandardsprachlichkeit/Umgangssprachlichkeit. Ich denke, es liegt eine Analogbildung etwa zu _Ich habe Geld in meiner Hosentasche stecken_​ vor, die die Existenz des Intransitivums _einstecken _​unterstellt.

canoo schreibt in der Reihe_ Haben Sie Fragen zur deutschen Sprache? Fragen Sie Dr. Bopp!_
_Den Ausdruck “etwas einstecken haben” gibt es und er bedeutet “etwas bei sich haben”. Er gilt aber nicht als Hochdeutsch oder Standarddeutsch, sondern wird z.B. vom Duden als umgangssprachlich bezeichnet. Man könnte darüber streiten, ob der Ausdruck wirklich keiner Regel des Deutschen widerspricht. Rein formal müsste es sein: “etwas eingesteckt haben”, aber das bedeutet nicht ganz das Gleiche. Der Ausdruck ist nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Stilistisch gehört er aber zur Umgangssprache und nicht zur Standardsprache. In einem Gespräch unter Kollegen ist er völlig angebracht. In z.B. einem formellen Brief würde ich ihn nicht verwenden, sondern auf z.B. “etwas bei sich haben” ausweichen._


----------



## manfy

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein! 
Ich habe letztendlich den Namen der Kontruktion in der OP gefunden: AcI (Accusativus cum Infinitivo) oder teilweise auch Objektprädikativ mit Infinitivkonstruktion genannt.

Auf dieser Website wird der Unterschied folgendermaßen beschrieben (ausgelegt aufs Englische, jedoch identisch zum Deutschen):_Bei diesen Verben kann auch der Infinitiv ohne "to" stehen. Die Partizipkonstruktion legt dabei den Nachdruck auf den Handlungsverlauf (vgl. oben dt. "wie"), die Infinitivkonstruktion betont die bloße Tatsache.
_​.
Zwar beschreiben diese links nur den Zustand für Verben der Sinneserfassung, jedoch sehe ich keinen Grund, warum dies nicht auch auf die Sätze der OP zutreffen sollten, da sie sich mit haben als Vollverb identisch verhalten.

Da diese Zusatzverben im Infinitiv auf das grammatische Objekt wirken, müssen dies die entsprechenden Analysefragen ebenso tun:
* Ich sehe die Leute arbeiten. => Was tun die die Leute? (Vorgang) Sie arbeiten.
* Ich habe ein Blatt in den Haaren hängen. => Was tut das Blatt? (Vorgang) Es hängt oder klebt/steckt.
* Ich habe kein Geld einstecken. => Was tut das Geld? gar nichts, denn 'Das Geld steckt ein'  aber 'Das Geld steckt'  ! -> ergo: Umwandlung von Zustand auf Vorgang im modernen Deutsch: Das Geld *ist* ein*ge*steckt. (= Das Geld *tut* eingesteckt *sein*.)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Umwandlung des letzten Satzes großen Sinn ergibt, aber es hat was...und es bestätigt Schimmelreiters und canoos Zuordnung zur Umgangssprache!


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Nirakka erkennt, dass es kein Intransitivum _einstecken_ gibt.


Und was hat das mit der Frage zu tun, welche Struktur der Satz *hat*, wenn ihr beschreibt welche Struktur der Satz *nicht* hat? Er hat auch noch Myriaden von anderen Strukturen *nicht*? Was sollten wir daraus lernen?


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!
> Ich habe letztendlich den Namen der Kontruktion in der OP gefunden: AcI (Accusativus cum Infinitivo) oder teilweise auch Objektprädikativ mit Infinitivkonstruktion genannt.


Das ist ja gerade, was Nirakka in #2 nachweist, nämlich dass es sich noch im einen ACI handeln kann. Wie Du richtig bemerktest, bezieht sich in einem ACI das Verb im Infinitiv auf die NP im Akkusativ wie zu einem Subjekt (_ich sehe ihn kommen_ ~ _er_ kommt, nicht _ich_) und das ist bei _ich habe kein Geld einstecken_ nicht der Fall.



manfy said:


> * Ich habe kein Geld einstecken. => Was tut das Geld? gar nichts, denn 'Das Geld steckt ein'  aber 'Das Geld steckt'  ! -> ergo: Umwandlung von Zustand auf Vorgang im modernen Deutsch: Das Geld *ist* ein*ge*steckt. (= Das Geld *tut* eingesteckt *sein*.)


Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass Du das "ein" entgegen der normalen Bedeutung des Verbes _einstecken _lokativ und nicht direktiv interpretierst und damit _ich habe keine Geld einstecken_ so etwas wie eine Kurzform für _ich habe kein Geld in der Tasche stecken_ ist? Mit der Interpretation könnte ich mich anfreunden und das spräche dann auch eher dafür, den Ausdruck aus umgangssprachlich zu werten, da das Verb _einstecken_ dann doch etwas vergewaltigt wird.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nirakka erkennt, dass es kein Intransitivum _einstecken_ gibt_._
> 
> 
> 
> Und was hat das mit der Frage zu tun, welche Struktur der Satz *hat*, wenn ihr beschreibt welche Struktur der Satz *nicht* hat? Er hat auch noch Myriaden von anderen Strukturen *nicht*? Was sollten wir daraus lernen?
Click to expand...

Ich habe in Post #8 Deine Analyse der Satzstrukur in Post #4 zustimmend zitiert. Kommunikation lebt auch vom Impliziten, ich dachte, es sei klar, dass ich Dich *zustimmend* zitiere. Ich betrachte die Struktur damit als geklärt.

Du ließest in Post #4 offen, ob die Verbalperiphrase _einstecken haben_ standard- oder umgangssprachlich sei. Das ist keine Satzstrukturfrage, die hast Du ja geklärt, und ich stimme zu:


berndf said:


> Also mir leuchtet die Erklärung als Antwort auf die Frage nicht ein. Ich interpretiere (1) _einstecken haben_ als Verbalperiphrase, die eine aspektuelle Nuance zu der Verbalperiphrase (2) _eingesteckt haben_ ausdrückt. Mit (1) wird der Fokus stärker als bei (2) auf den Zustand und nicht auf die ihn auslösende Handlung gelegt. Insofern bezieht sich das Verb nach wie vor auf das Subjekt und es ist irrelevant, ob es auf das Objekt anwendbar ist.



Also ging ich in Post #8 auf die offene Frage _standardsprachlich vs. umgangssprachlich _ein. Wie die von mir zitierte Stelle glaube auch ich, die Verbalperiphrase _etwas_ _einstecken haben _sei umgangssprachlich.

Und meine These in #8 war: Die Nichtstandardsprachlichkeit liegt darin begründet, dass - bei geklärter Satzstruktur - _einstecken_ in der Verbalperiphrase _etwas __einstecken haben _*verwendet wird, als ob es intransitiv wäre.*


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Und meine These in #8 war: Die Nichtstandardsprachlichkeit liegt darin begründet, dass - bei geklärter Satzstruktur - _einstecken_ in der Verbalperiphrase _etwas __einstecken haben _*verwendet wird, als ob es intransitiv wäre.*


Ok. Unabhängig davon, ob ich Dir in der Interpretation zustimme oder nicht, kann ich damit die Relevanz des Arguments akzeptieren, es fehlt aber m.E. doch noch etwas.

Ich behaupte aber, dass die Frage, ob es "verwendet wird, als ob es intransitiv wäre" nicht wie selbstverständlich mit "ja" beantwortet werden kann, sondern der Begründung bedarf und diese fehlt nach wie vor. In #4 habe ich darum eine alternative Interpretation gegeben, die m.E. ebenso plausibel ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Ok. Unabhängig davon, ob ich Dir in der Interpretation zustimme oder nicht, kann ich damit die Relevanz des Arguments akzeptieren, es fehlt aber m.E. doch noch etwas.
> 
> Ich behaupte aber, dass die Frage, ob es "verwendet wird, als ob es intransitiv wäre" nicht wie selbstverständlich mit "ja" beantwortet werden kann, sondern der Begründung bedarf und diese fehlt nach wie vor. In #4 habe ich darum eine alternative Interpretation gegeben, die m.E. ebenso plausibel ist.


Für mich stiftet Deine Erklärung

_Ich interpretiere (1) einstecken haben als Verbalperiphrase, die eine aspektuelle Nuance zu der Verbalperiphrase (2) eingesteckt haben ausdrückt. Mit (1) wird der Fokus stärker als bei (2) auf den Zustand und nicht auf die ihn auslösende Handlung gelegt.

_nur dann Sinn, wenn der *stärkere Fokus auf dem Zustand* durch Pseudointransitivität entsteht. Wodurch sonst?


----------



## berndf

"Einstecken" als Variante zu "eingesteckt", ähnlich wie ein Ersatzinfinitiv. Die passive Interpretation des Infinitivs ist dann auch mit der Transitivität vereinbar. Passive Bedeutung des Infinitivs ist auch sonst nicht unbekannt, wie z.B. in dem Gerundivkonstrukt "etwas ist zu tun".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perfektivisch?


PS
Hab Deinen Zusatz gelesen.


berndf said:


> Passive Bedeutung des Infinitivs ist auch sonst nicht unbekannt, wie z.B. in dem Gerundivkonstrukt "etwas ist zu tun".


Schon, aber beim *reinen* Infinitiv?
Etwas viel Theorienbildung für etwas, was als Solitär dasteht: _etwas einstecken haben._ Kennst Du eine zweite Wendung dieser Art?


----------



## berndf

Ja, klar. Das war ja mein Argument. Das Konstrukt drücke den Perfektaspekt aus, der dem eigentlichen Perfekt ja bekanntlich weitgehend abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

O.K. Aber es bleibt das Einzigartige dieser Wendung. Gibt's das irgendwo landschaftlich mit *einem *Infinitiv, etwa _​*__Ich habe ihn sehen_?


----------



## berndf

Es mag damit zu tun haben, dass im Niederdeutschen, das ich zwar nicht aktiv spreche, mit dem ich aber vertraut bin, Partizip Perfekt und Infinitiv oft morphologisch ununterscheidbar sind (_Ick hebb him sehn_).


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass Du das "ein" entgegen der normalen Bedeutung des Verbes _einstecken _lokativ und nicht direktiv interpretierst und damit _ich habe keine Geld einstecken_ so etwas wie eine Kurzform für _ich habe kein Geld in der Tasche stecken_ ist? Mit der Interpretation könnte ich mich anfreunden und das spräche dann auch eher dafür, den Ausdruck aus umgangssprachlich zu werten, da das Verb _einstecken_ dann doch etwas vergewaltigt wird.


Ja, jetzt wo du das so sagst, habe ich das wohl schon immer so gemeint.
But seriously, es gibt ein vergleichbares Beispiel im Bayrischen:
Ich habe kein Geld am Konto einliegen. (einliegen ist eine veraltete Form, wird aber in Bayern und Österreich noch gelegentlich verwendet. Dies ist wohl auch irgendwie verwandt mit dem Substantiv Einlage.) 
Geld einliegen haben (modern: Geld am Konto liegen haben) ist somit das Resultat von Geld einlegen. Analog dazu ist gut vorstellbar, dass der Dialekt schlussfolgerte: Geld einstecken [direktiv] führt zum Resultat Geld einstecken haben [lokativ] (=modern: Geld eingesteckt haben)
Und 'Ich habe kein Geld am Konto einliegen.' ist nun doch wieder eindeutig ACI, oder?


----------



## berndf

*Moderatornotiz: Ich habe ich meinen alten Thread wieder ausgegraben und die beiden Thread zusammengefasst.

Der neue Thread mit dem Beispielsatz Ich habe kein Geld einstecken beginnt bei #19.*


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> 'Ich habe kein Geld am Konto einliegen.' ist nun doch wieder eindeutig ACI, oder?


Ich seh hier nirgends AcI's, tut mir leid. Ein Akkusativ und ein Infinitiv machen noch keinen AcI. Dazu ist mir _haben _hier
 viel zu auxiliar angehaucht. Oder hilfszeitwortartig. 

_Ich höre ihn singen._ _hören_: Hauptzeitwort. Man kann sagen: _Ich höre ihn. _Was höre ich ihn tun? _singen._ *Das ist ein AcI!*

Darf ich auf


Glockenblume said:


> _Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen._


zurückkommen?

Hier wird _haben _nicht im Vollsinne hauptzeitwörtlich gebraucht. Es geht *nicht* darum, dass ich _ein Heft __habe/besitze.
__habe_​ wird in eine quasiauxiliare, quasihilfszeitwörtliche Rolle gedrängt, ähnlich jener, welche ihm bei der Perfektbildung zukommt.


----------



## Glockenblume

Danke für alle Eure interessanten Beiträge.
Ich fasse einen Teil davon zusammen:
- "Ich habe kein Geld einstecken" ist grammatikalisch nicht analog zu sehen zu Sätzen wie "Ich habe ein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen"/ "Ich habe ein Blatt im Haar hängen"
- "Ich habe kein Geld einstecken" scheint umgangssprachlich zu sein, wobei die Funktion des Verbs einstecken schwierig zu deuten ist.

Mich spricht am meisten manfys Analogie zum Wort _einliegen_ an: _einstecken_ als ein entweder im Dialekt oder in alter Sprache vorkommendes intransitiv verwendetes Wort im Sinne von:_ (Dialekt oder alte Sprache: ) Das Geld steckt ein = (Standardsprache: ) Das Geld steckt in [etwas]_. Nach meinen Dialektkenntnissen könnte ich mir das vorstellen, auch wenn ich mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher bin. (Der Dialekt, mit dem ich am besten  vertraut bin, ist der fränkische - ein Dialekt, der gerade noch zur  oberdeutschen Gruppe gehört. Ob im konkreten Fall des o.g. Satzes eher ein Einfluss aus dem südlichen deutschen Sprachraum oder aus dem Norden vorliegt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.)
Die Hypothese eines Ersatzinfinitivs zum Partizip _eingesteckt_ kann ich mir weniger vorstellen, da für mich (1) "Ich habe kein Geld einstecken" nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit (2) "Ich habe kein Geld eingesteckt".
(1) = Weder ich noch mein Mann/ meine Frau usw. hat mir Geld eingesteckt.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Hier wird _haben _nicht im Vollsinne hauptzeitwörtlich gebraucht. Es geht *nicht* darum, dass ich _ein Heft __habe/besitze.
> __habe_​ wird in eine quasiauxiliare, quasihilfszeitwörtliche Rolle gedrängt, ähnlich jener, welche ihm bei der Perfektbildung zukommt.


Das würde dann bedeuten, dass auch bei diesen Sätzen (_Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liege_) der ACI eine falsche Fährte wäre, weil dort das Verb des Hauptsatzes eher eine modale als eine auxiliare Funktion hat (_ich sehe ihn kommen, ich höre ihn singen_), oder?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Jetzt steh ich auf der Leitung. Ich glaube, dass man "AcI" als der lateinischen Grammatik entlehnten Begriff auf Erscheinungen anwenden sollte, die es vergleichbar im Lateinischen gibt. Und nicht auf andere.

_Ich sehe ihn kommen _–_ Eum venire video _ist für mich ein AcI.

_Ich habe das Heft auf dem Tisch liegen _ist für mich kein AcI.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Jetzt steh ich auf der Leitung. Ich glaube, dass man "AcI" als der lateinischen Grammatik entlehnten Begriff auf Erscheinungen anwenden sollte, die es vergleichbar im Lateinischen gibt. Und nicht auf andere.
> 
> _Ich sehe ihn kommen _–_ Eum venire video _ist für mich ein AcI.
> 
> _Ich habe das Heft auf dem Tisch liegen _ist für mich kein AcI.


Sag' ich doch!


berndf said:


> Das würde dann bedeuten, dass auch bei diesen Sätzen (*Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liege*) der *ACI *eine *falsch*e Fährte wäre...


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Etwas viel Theorienbildung für etwas, was als Solitär dasteht: _etwas einstecken haben._ Kennst Du eine zweite Wendung dieser Art?



Ja (auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen bin), ich habe eine weitere Wendung dieser Art gefunden. Es geht hierbei um eine Waschstraße, wobei während der Wäsche durch die Bürsten ein Heckflügel abgerissen wurde, und jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob der Betreiber der Waschstraße dafür verantwortlich ist:


> ... bei uns an der Waschstrasse müssen die Vorwäscher drauf hinweisen und *wir haben es aushängen*!


Das Problem ist ja nicht, irgendwelche intransitiven Verben zu finden, die dieser Konstruktion folgen ('ich habe mein Auto in der Garage stehen'), sondern intransitive Verben mit entsprechenden Präfixen (*ein*stecken, *aus*hängen etc.).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Aber nein, _aushängen _ist (auch) intransitiv. Das ist der Normfall _(Ich habe etwas liegen, stehen, hängen etc.).


_Duden




_etwas einstecken haben _ist bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils das solitäre Aliud. Man könnte einen Preis ausloben.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> *ein*stecken


ist nur transitiv.


----------



## ablativ

Da ich "ich habe kein Geld einstecken" so nie sagen würde, ist es für mich schwer, den grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen "wir haben es aushängen" (was ich vielleicht so sagen würde) zu sehen:

Ich stecke kein Geld ein (trans. Gebrauch) ---> ich habe kein Geld einstecken (intransitiver Gebrauch)

Ich hänge das Plakat aus (trans. Gebrauch) ---> ich habe es aushängen (intrans. Gebrauch) 

Wo liegt der Unterschied?

Edit: hat sich gekreuzt mit Schimmelreiters Post 47 und somit erledigt, oder doch nicht?

Kann man sagen "der Schlüssel steckt im Schloss ein" oder muss es zwingend sein "... steckt im Schloss drin"?

Wie ist es denn mit einsitzen (im Gefängnis)? 'einsitzen' ist ja nicht so viel anders als 'einstecken'.?
_
Ich habe meinen Mann zur Zeit im Knast einsitzen. _Ich würde das so nicht sagen, aber würde das im genannten Zusammenhang passen und wäre es grammatisch?


Das Beispiel stimmt auch nicht, weil 'einsitzen' im Gegensatz zu 'einstecken' nicht transitiv ist. Sorry!


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Aber nein, _aushängen _ist (auch) intransitiv. Das ist der Normfall _(Ich habe etwas liegen, stehen, hängen etc.)._


Lass das doch mal mit dem "transitiv". Wichtig ist bei Sätzen des Typs _Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen,_ dass sie sich auf das direkte Objekt beziehende Zustandsverben sind. Dass Zustandsverben samt und sonders intransitiv sind, ist zwar nicht zufällig, aber in Bezug auf unsere Fragestellung kontingent.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Ich stecke kein Geld ein (trans. Gebrauch) ---> ich habe kein Geld einstecken (intransitiver Gebrauch)
> 
> Ich hänge das Plakat aus (trans. Gebrauch) ---> ich habe es aushängen (intrans. Gebrauch)
> 
> Wo liegt der Unterschied?


_
Ich habe das Plakat aushängen _hat im Sinne dieses Threads (sonst hat es schon etwas damit zu tun) *nichts* mit _Ich habe das Plakat ausgehängt, _sondern ausschließlich etwas mit _Das Plakat hängt aus _zu tun.




berndf said:


> Lass das doch mal mit dem "transitiv". Wichtig ist bei Sätzen des Typs _Ich habe mein Heft auf dem Küchentisch liegen,_ dass sie sich auf das direkte Objekt beziehende Zustandsverben sind. Dass Zustandsverben samt und sonders intransitiv sind, ist zwar nicht zufällig, aber in Bezug auf unsere Fragestellung kontingent.


Ich schwöre bei allen Mauthner'schen Fetischen , dass ich in diesem Thread nie mehr _(in)__transitiv_ schreiben werde.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich schwöre bei allen Mauthner'schen Fetischen , dass ich in diesem Thread nie mehr _(in)__transitiv_ schreiben werde.


Vielen Dank. So schlimm ist es aber auch wieder nicht, dass Du dich mit einem strikten Verbot belegen müsstest. Aber ich denke Du siehst, dass es bisweilen Verwirrung stiftet, wenn man zur Erklärung der Logik einer Struktur kontingente statt definitorische Kriterien heranzieht, auch wenn diese schön prägnant sind. Daher meine Bemerkung.


----------

